# Aborting P.Res, needed help for R.Force



## Red-Water.06 (14 Jan 2008)

Half or a Full year? 
 Hi, I applied for CF Pres july 2007, I asked nearly exact same question to a recruiter at CRFC mississauga half an hour ago. I will also be talking to a recruiter this wednesday for what I may miss here.
 Fom july till now,I've finished all my tests including interview at CFRC Mississauga and was informed they are fine.
 Then my file was transported to CFRC Hamilton at my request because 32 Brigade except 7th artillery. (not an option at the till or now)  
I contacted CFRC Hamilton multiple times and yet informed that my files are just fine and the recruiters are going to be calling my references to finish it up.
I was informed last december that I may be able to start my BMQ with an Artillery Regiment (In 33 Brigade at the same spot as RHLI)  in January. Now that I know that I'll have no where to go with P.Res till summer.  
The difference with last year and this year is that I am turning 17 this March and am confirmed that I have conesent from parents to apply for Regular Forces. I enjoy my school (high school) and am willing to apply for RMC later on. 
Would there be any way that I could stay going to school and doing my BMQ with regular forces in this summer?
 Alike last topic any piece of information will be helpful for me. Though I ask all readers politely to stay on the topic.


----------



## Davionn (14 Jan 2008)

> Then my file was transported to CFRC Hamilton at my request because 32 Brigade except 7th artillery. (not an option at the till or now)



Your post is difficult to read but the above statement is the hardest to understand.  Please clarify.

Why did you request the transfer from Mississauga to Hamilton CFRC?


----------



## Red-Water.06 (14 Jan 2008)

thanks for that, I transferred my files from Mississauga to Hamilton because When I applied was July in 2007, when I finished my test was the beginning of October 2007. 
In July I was told many times that the regiment that I was asking for (Lorne Scots and P.Res) is hiring. For unknown reason, I got held back till September to make first contact with CFRC Mississauga.
 When It passed September, I realized that I will miss winter bmq. I also asked at the recruiting centre if there is any unit open within this area (which is 32nd  Brigade) I was told that 7th Artillery Regiment is hiring. 
I had bad traffic conditions plus wasn't able to contact the regimental recruiting office. 
I transferred my files to CRFC Hamilton after speaking to a recruiter at CFRC Hamilton about 33 Brigade and it has a spot open for me and the address that he gave me was within my driving range. I'll also edit my post for the readers to have easier time reading it. Again, thanks for reminding me, I hurried a too much.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2008)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> Would there be any way that I could stay going to school and doing my BMQ with regular forces in this summer?



No


----------



## Red-Water.06 (14 Jan 2008)

well i guess then my career has to wait its turn. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2008)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> well i guess then my career has to wait its turn. Thanks for the answer.



You should finnish school first anyways so, no big loss


----------



## Red-Water.06 (14 Jan 2008)

it's not a a big loss at all but it kinda makes me disappointed of CF because some of my friends applied and get their result in a wekk or maximum 3 months, and what is it with me and timing? In fact one of them applied at the same time same place and he's doing BMQ and I find myself in my room and find it very stupid.


----------



## TCBF (14 Jan 2008)

Are units in southern Ontario so full that they have to wait until a regiment has a 'vacancy' before putting someone on Basic?


----------



## CFR FCS (14 Jan 2008)

TCBF, Yes. There are limited BMQ and co op positions avail in southern Ontario.


----------



## Redeye (14 Jan 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Are units in southern Ontario so full that they have to wait until a regiment has a 'vacancy' before putting someone on Basic?



That's the case in some places.  My current CO is coming down on us to make sure we're keeping track of NES pers so they can be put through the administrative process as quickly as possible to get them released and off the unit establishment in order to free up more spots.  He was telling us that recruiting is going to be more phased with task forces generated by LFCA - that is, when LFCA is generating, we'll be able to recruit more to fill spots of guys going on tour who will probably move on to the Reg F afterward.


----------



## TCBF (14 Jan 2008)

- So, units are full 'Peacetime Establishment'? Apart from a man-days pay consideration, what is stopping them from recruiting 1,000 man regiments?


----------



## The_Falcon (14 Jan 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - So, units are full 'Peacetime Establishment'? Apart from a man-days pay consideration, what is stopping them from recruiting 1,000 man regiments?



I would guess money would be at the top of the list, along with equipment, space etc.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (14 Jan 2008)

this cause me to feel worse every time i watch CF ads on tv, join in, we ahve no room for you.


----------



## The_Falcon (14 Jan 2008)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> well i guess then my career has to wait its turn. Thanks for the answer.



While your at it, work on your grammar and sentence structure, your posts are atrocious.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2008)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> this cause me to feel worse every time i watch CF ads on tv, join in, we ahve no room for you.



 :crybaby:

What would you like the CF to do ?

The units are full.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (14 Jan 2008)

Yes I agree and I believe I can do better at it when I'm not in the library studying for exams. lol cdn aviator, me want cookie!!


----------



## blacktriangle (14 Jan 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> TCBF, Yes. There are limited BMQ and co op positions avail in southern Ontario.



I can only hope its a money problem, there is plenty of space on the parade square. My reserve troop has a paper strength of about 30 people, with 1/3 or less showing up each parade night. Our Tp WO is a Cpl  ;D


----------



## Red-Water.06 (14 Jan 2008)

I was suggested by a recruiter CFRC Mississauga that my files might be closed. I'm going to confirm it with CFRC hamiltion since that's where my files are. Could someone tell me how re-application process works and suggest me some ideas of 'What you would do'? Thanks for your answers and further help.


----------



## dimsum (14 Jan 2008)

Perhaps the files are postponed until Fiscal Year '08?  Just putting it out there...


----------



## TCBF (15 Jan 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :crybaby:
> 
> What would you like the CF to do ?
> 
> The units are full.



Full of what?  What is full?  Is the limit on man-days or enrollments?


----------



## Redeye (15 Jan 2008)

The way it was explained to us was enrolments - line serials on the ARE (I think that's the acronym) vice man-day monetary budgets.  Hence my CO's efforts to find ways to "trim the fat".


----------



## Davionn (16 Jan 2008)

It's also a matter of how many can be trained in a given year.  If you only have the instructors to train X number of troops, a unit is not going to be authorised to recruit X+1.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (16 Jan 2008)

I visited CFRC Missi today and like CDN.Aviator said there is no way I can keep going to high school along with reg force.
 I am suggested to do co-op or keep trying to get in a P.Res. (Co-Op is not my option because I need all classes (of course not because failing, it's because I value my education more than my career.) next semester and next year.)
 A recruiter at CFRC Hamilton confirmed that my file is still opened (and complete) and is now being transferred to a unit at my request(Lorne Scots). 
A recruiter gave me a sheet and highlighted a bunch of units that are hiring.The recruiter highlighted, 
709 Toronto Com.
Toronto Scots
7th Arty
48th Highlander
Governor General's Horse guards
32 Combat Engineer
Navy Operational & Support trades.
My last choice out of this is Navy/Support trade. I don't have much opinion for other units than Lorne Scots (the only reason that I prefer Lorne Scots is because A company of this unit is just in my town within 10 mins driving distance). Could someone preferably in part of some of those units give me their opinion? I will highly appreciate that. I yet assume that Lorne Scots isn't having a summer BMQ until I contact Lorne Scots unit recruiter.(because they didn't last year) I would like to start my BMQ as soon as possible because I want as much experience as I can as an NCM before think of being an officer cadet through ROTP or probably RMC. Also I'll find myself even more stupid sitting around or doing volunteer works in summer than than only couple months less than a whole year. If you haven't read my previous posts, I applied last July then first contacted by a recruiter in September when school started.
P.S. I suppose it's more of What Unit? rather than Aborting P.Res Now.


----------



## dimsum (16 Jan 2008)

HMCS YORK is the "Navy Operational/Support trade" unit, located at....well, HMCS YORK (near Fort York and the Ex).  Lots of different types of trades to do there...obviously it will be different than anything the Army has (except Boatswain, which deals with weapons as well) so all I can say is a browse through the Navy site would be my advice.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2008)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> I visited CFRC Missi today and like CDN.Aviator said there is no way I can keep going to high school along with reg force.
> I am suggested to do co-op or keep trying to get in a P.Res. (Co-Op is not my option because I need all classes (of course not because failing, it's because I value my education more than my career.) next semester and next year.)
> A recruiter at CFRC Hamilton confirmed that my file is still opened (and complete) and is now being transferred to a unit at my request(Lorne Scots).
> A recruiter gave me a sheet and highlighted a bunch of units that are hiring.The recruiter highlighted,
> ...



32 CER (formaly 2 FER) ain't a bad unit. For more info check out their site  32 CER


----------



## blacktriangle (17 Jan 2008)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> I visited CFRC Missi today and like CDN.Aviator said there is no way I can keep going to high school along with reg force.
> I am suggested to do co-op or keep trying to get in a P.Res. (Co-Op is not my option because I need all classes (of course not because failing, it's because I value my education more than my career.) next semester and next year.)
> A recruiter at CFRC Hamilton confirmed that my file is still opened (and complete) and is now being transferred to a unit at my request(Lorne Scots).
> A recruiter gave me a sheet and highlighted a bunch of units that are hiring.The recruiter highlighted,
> ...




It all depends what you want to do. You want to be infantry I assume- if so, you can discount 709 comms, 7th arty, GGHG, 32 CER and the NAVY...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jan 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> It all depends what you want to do. You want to be infantry I assume- if so, you can discount 709 comms, 7th arty, GGHG, 32 CER and the NAVY...



Well don't discard the Engineers as our Secondary Role is To Fight as Infantry


----------



## Davionn (17 Jan 2008)

> visited CFRC Missi today and like CDN.Aviator said there is no way I can keep going to high school along with reg force.
> I am suggested to do co-op or keep trying to get in a P.Res. (Co-Op is not my option because I need all classes (of course not because failing, it's because I value my education more than my career.) next semester and next year.)
> A recruiter at CFRC Hamilton confirmed that my file is still opened (and complete) and is now being transferred to a unit at my request(Lorne Scots).
> A recruiter gave me a sheet and highlighted a bunch of units that are hiring.The recruiter highlighted,
> ...



Well, if you're close to Mississauga, you could try the Toronto Scottish.  75th company is based out of there.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Jan 2008)

As for summer BMQ Courses, these are brigade level, the units aren't running their own, they may be tasked to run the course or not, but the positions belong to the brigade, in BC For example it's done a summer training coy Chilliwack, In Alberta Militia Trg District Calgary (41 CBG), if its still called that runs their courses at Camp Wainright, for the Comm Res it's a national level course, sometimes in Shil, Dunduren, Kingston, you name it. Basically, just beacause the unit doesnt run the course, doesn't mean you wont be able to attend it.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (17 Jan 2008)

Again, thanks for your advices and answers. Last year almost as soon as I turned 16, I applied for the CF(of course haven't finished gr.10 back then) turned down, went back when school's over then turned down because Lorne Scots unit wasn't having a summer training plan.
I'm not saying anyone is wrong or a liar but if what ArtyNewbie said is right, does that mean the recruiter of that unit misinformed me?



			
				ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> As for summer BMQ Courses, these are brigade level, the units aren't running their own, they may be tasked to run the course or not, but the positions belong to the brigade, in BC For example it's done a summer training coy Chilliwack, In Alberta Militia Trg District Calgary (41 CBG), if its still called that runs their courses at Camp Wainright, for the Comm Res it's a national level course, sometimes in Shil, Dunduren, Kingston, you name it. Basically, just beacause the unit doesnt run the course, doesn't mean you wont be able to attend it.



For the other answers I thank you all for your advices. Like i said before, my last option is Navy/Support trades. I would like to do one of these over the other ones.
-Infantry
-Armour
-Engineer

Since I've been and seen some of Infantry trade training, I have no clue what the other ones do. They do sound interesting but I just don't know what exactly do. Ex. Engineer, Arty

I've also checked the units' websites some of them are not online, and some of the units don't even have any.
 I find that it's quite hard to get the idea of what you do from reading an article. 
I know some people who's in Communication, whom often talks about how much it sucks to be at the worksite and have to study as well. Like those kind of opinions (or complaints?)  would help me a lot making a final decision.
 Yet, I hope I can get in Lorne Scots Unit. (When I spoke to the recruiter of the unit last July he said it'll be nearly impossible to get a spot till 'next year' which is this year. I also highly doubt that I'll be able to do in this unit, if I can, it'll be awesome.)

P.S. I find it quite ironic that I once had an account 'waited17yrs' and I guess it's true. (16 years of necessary education and one year of paper jerking)


----------



## Davionn (17 Jan 2008)

> Since I've been and seen some of Infantry trade training, I have no clue what the other ones do. They do sound interesting but I just don't know what exactly do. Ex. Engineer, Arty
> 
> I've also checked the units' websites some of them are not online, and some of the units don't even have any.
> I find that it's quite hard to get the idea of what you do from reading an article.



If you're looking for more info on the trades, I suggest you look at the recruiting videos.  You can find them online at www.forces.ca.  As to what regiment, the infantry is the same job no matter what regiment you are with.  Differences are there, but it would be near impossible to base your decision on these without first joining and/or interacting with these units.  I suggest that if you are looking for a unit in your area, and if infantry is the path for you, that you go Lorne Scots or Toronto Scottish.  If one is not taking you, apply for the other.  You can always transfer to the regs (and change trades this way) at a later time.

BTW, no offence, but I would think that by now in the recruiting process, you would have done the research and know what trade you want.


----------



## MP 811 (17 Jan 2008)

No offence man, but sometimes, it hurts to read some of these posts.  The grammar and spelling is just atrocious.  Not picking on you rubberducky specifically but referring to posts in general.  It takes more time to figure out what the author is trying to say/ask then I usually have available.  A clearly written post with clear questions can usually be answered within a few posts instead of spiralling into 2 and 3 pages.....


----------



## Steel Badger (18 Jan 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Full of what?  What is full?  Is the limit on man-days or enrollments?



 The problem is that Reserve Units are only allocated so many line serials each; and thusly is the funding apportioned. My own unit has a whole slew of pers willing to sign on,; but we cannot take even a fraction of them due to: Lack of posn on BMQ / SQ; lack of line serials to move them into; and of course; funding.

 We go through a yearly nightmare trying to fit the people we have in to the line serials we are allocated. The Company Sergeants Major and the Chief Clerk must practise sleight of hand to fit people into allocated positons.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jan 2008)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> The problem is that Reserve Units are only allocated so many line serials each; and thusly is the funding apportioned. My own unit has a whole slew of pers willing to sign on,; but we cannot take even a fraction of them due to: Lack of posn on BMQ / SQ; lack of line serials to move them into; and of course; funding.
> 
> We go through a yearly nightmare trying to fit the people we have in to the line serials we are allocated. The Company Sergeants Major and the Chief Clerk must practise sleight of hand to fit people into allocated positons.



You do realize the the budget for BMQ/SQ comes out of Brigade rather than the Unit's.


----------



## Steel Badger (18 Jan 2008)

Sapper

I do. The funding issue I am referring to is the lack of sufficent Unit funds to pay for any extra line serials that may be given to a particular unit.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (22 Jan 2008)

I've read many threads in past few days, I'm currently concerned. If I do get the summer BMQ spot with one of the units (after a year of waiting) and suddenly I get injured from sports? (fracturing bones) I've read other threads regarding to this and decided the following are the best ways to deal with this are:

-Don't get hurt.
-Wait it out if you are hurt.

Luckily i don't see myself in a cast at the moment (nearly did from falling off from 15 meters high snow/ground), but I believe I can find myself in school's rugby team by April. Last year during first 3 weeks of preperation, a kid broke his leg and had the cast for the entire summer. In experience I had some family member injured during the training (broken ankle at 2nd last week, broken fingers during PT etc.) and stayed.
 I wanted to ask in case if I do get hurt in this season and don't heal till summer, what injuries are accepted to continue/go on for the BMQ? I found that many threads suggested "consult your doctor." I am a yet a year late to catch up with my career schedule, I don't want to lose another second from this point.

to make myself clear, my question is "What injuries can I have prior to BMQ before being fully healed."
Again, I thank you for your support and help in advance. (I'm sticking with the advice to write on an already opened post rather than start a new one)


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (30 Jan 2008)

That my green friend is up to the medics, sure you can be mildly hurt, most recruits are at some point of trg, bruises,  bumps, sprains, strains, broken fingers that sort of thing, but its a case by case basis, and keep in mind you miss 24 periods total or 9 in any one topic ands thats all she wrote.  I played Rugby the spring before I went to then GMT and hey no problems, don't sweat the small stuff, and play the what if game,   it always ends up coming around to what if I get hit by a bus, live life, have fun, and don't look to far ahead this early in a career.  

(as I wait for counter battery fire)


----------



## Red-Water.06 (5 Feb 2008)

Thanks Arty Newbie for answering and correction to my amateur writing skill.
I wanted to ask a final question about my situation. At this point, I've been waiting for one year - 22 days from the first attempt to apply for the CF. I decided last year not to bother with Primary Reserves anymore if the process takes over a year. It's very close to it and yet I think my decision fits for money, experience and plan.

 Before December 2007, my aim was to start my BMQ by January. Now I can see that doesn't work. I want to forget about the CF while leaving an option for it. Till the end of December, I made over 20 phone calls (heck I think it went around 50 phone calls) regarding to my process. I did my best to know what the heck was going on and why the heck couldn't I find a unit. Now I know that I would barely have any experience as an NCM, I give up on the phone calls and I want to wait instead.

What can I do at this situation to confirm that I will be able to join the P.Res before 2009?
My status is waiting and will call recruiter at Lorne Scots Recruiting centre this Thursday. I believe my recruiting process is completed and my file is at L.S. Unit.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (7 Feb 2008)

Please nevermind my last question. Just yesterday, I got a call from unit recruiter from Lorne Scots about swering me in and BMQ opportunities. 
I must say.. Ouch, I guess last year him saying "no spot open till next year/spring" stays.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Feb 2008)

Redeye said:
			
		

> The way it was explained to us was enrolments - line serials on the ARE (I think that's the acronym) vice man-day monetary budgets.  Hence my CO's efforts to find ways to "trim the fat".



ARE = Army Reserve Establishment.  This is the Bible that says 'what' you can have, and how many of them, per unit establishment.  It starts at the Bde HQ level and works down to all the imagineable unit types and sizes.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> You do realize the the budget for BMQ/SQ comes out of Brigade rather than the Unit's.



...and that money comes to the Bde's from the applicable Area HQ...but I see what you are saying.  "LCol Bloggins doesn't fund the crse from his own training funds"?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Feb 2008)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> Please nevermind my last question. Just yesterday, I got a call from unit recruiter from Lorne Scots about swering me in and BMQ opportunities.
> I must say.. Ouch, I guess last year him saying "no spot open till next year/spring" stays.



Well after following your story here...I must say, kudos to you for sticking it out!  Let us know when you are sworn in.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (8 Feb 2008)

I will, one part that I find odd about 'swering in' is that the recruiter never said "dress nicely." :
I read other threads about this and apparentely a lot of people don't dress nicely anymore.
I will still dress properly because obviousely this is my first step into my career. (I'll also let you know if it was worth waiting? )


----------



## dwalter (9 Feb 2008)

Good way of thinking about it. The reason why they don't tell people to dress nicely is probably because some people are not always well off enough to afford dress, or nice clothes, and so to avoid singling those people out, they don't specify. Remember the CF is an equal opportunity employer.

PS: It is spelled "swearing" not "swering".


----------



## Red-Water.06 (9 Feb 2008)

thank you, for your comment.
I guess you are right dwalter. 
This is not directly to you dwalter but to other people as well.
Some of the comments literally left me out as a total 'illiterate' person.

Obviousely comments poked the bunny too many times. >  http://www.platinumgrit.com/poke.html

I really don't take any of them personal but I wish to let you know that I'm not. (I even laugh at some comments due to its disrespect to my thoughts and posts.)
My posts are basically rough; I mean I can call it as the very first and brief copy of my assignment. This is not I'm lazy [Or you can say I am]

I first type in my rough copy on the net. Then I change it over time usually 2 or 3 times before I hit post button. Sometimes due to bad connection at school library computers I press Preview. Bam there goes my 10 minutes. Again, what can I do?  :crybaby: Then I just bite down on my teeth and do a 'cluster F'.   -> :crybaby:
Sometimes time runs out (bedtime, school bell, as for library when my ride arrives)  so my final copy becomes "Screw this, what the heck am I doing?" Only a few minutes or even seconds later. My thoughts become "Okay, I'm done, I have to get the heck out of here." That thought you could call it laziness or carelessnessetc. The fact is I think I accomplished my goal of 'conveying my message' and if readers have hard time figuring out what I'm saying. I apologize greatly and I will edit my posts. I call this 'laziness' a human instinct. 

Though I admit it as laziness for short paragraphs or sentences. I honestly don't think one sentence can offend anyone.(at least by its number of grammar and spelling error) 

I apologize to milnet forum watch/directing staff in advance for wasting one post. I think you could understand me if you read more than 4 comments due to lack of professionalism in my posts.

 I will highly appreciate it if you could erase this post within 30 hours from when I post this. 

Like I said, no comments are personal to me but they just poked the bunny too many times.
 I'll bite them and let them go. [Irony is the bunny in that little flash animation/game doesn't let go!]


----------



## dwalter (9 Feb 2008)

If you are taking all of our comments about your spelling to be an insult, that is not the intention. The point is that written communications skills are very important in any place of employment, and the people on the forum who have been in the military for a while will tell you that written communication in the military can be of paramount importance at times. Sometimes the only way to get something done is to write about it.

The reason why people on the milnet forums get upset when there are spelling mistakes, would be due to the fact that there is a spell check button right along with the post button, that works very well. I can understand your time constraints, however at some point in life you will develop the innate ability to do a good deal of things in a short span of time. I have spent a good many years on forums, and so as a rule of habit I usually copy and past my posts into a word document to spell check them because some forums don't have a nice built in function.

To sum things up, take this as constructive criticism, and use it to improve yourself. You can't be faulted for making mistakes as long as you learn from them. (Or unless your mistake endangers other people, but that is a different story ).


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Feb 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> While your  at it, work on your grammar and sentence structure, your posts are atrocious.



I love it when people pick on the grammar mistakes of others on forums like this. Classic.


----------



## MP 811 (9 Feb 2008)

dwalter said:
			
		

> If you are taking all of our comments about your spelling to be an insult, that is not the intention. The point is that written communications skills are very important in any place of employment, and the people on the forum who have been in the military for a while will tell you that written communication in the military can be of paramount importance at times.



ya, not to mention all the totally redundant essay's you'll have to write about yourself at the beginning of every friggen course!


----------



## Red-Water.06 (25 Feb 2008)

here I am, Pte(R) starting my training on this thursday (That took long enough?)  Apparentely the recruiter said that my medical files aren't back yet? I filled out a form for it and I'm over with 'recruiting process'. I thank you all reading and bearing with me the whole time and I appreciate comments on my grammar and spelling mistakes[Like I said,  I don't take correctrions offensively, I simply get annoyed that no one thought of my time limit per post. I just am glad that the waiting game is over.


----------

